# Why would you do this?



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Maybe if GTOs were used by the law? Strange Mod, but to each his own in the USA... YouTube - Blue Strobes on GTO


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

PDQ GTO said:


> Maybe if GTOs were used by the law? Strange Mod, but to each his own in the USA... YouTube - Blue Strobes on GTO



Darn, he even has Jersey plates. Only excuse I can think of is that he is a hose whacker.. Volunteer fireman like I once was. I wouldnt do that to my goat though!


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

that looks gay!! hope he was drunk when he did that!!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

That looks awfully close to impersonation of law enforcement.
I question the legality of that.


----------



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

I got a full Whelen siren and REMOVEABLE dash only lights for mine. I'm a vol hose head but I would never do that to my car. I want to be as low key as possible but the alternating headlights and siren mess with people. it's kinda fun playing with those in the ghetto. HA! That kids goat is just saying, I dont fight fires, I light them.


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

That upsets me actually, but got me thinking about how much fun a goat highway police cruiser would be. If i remember correctly in Need for Speed black there were gto cruisers. They looked damn good black with the white doors and the light bar on top


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

JerseyGoat said:


> That upsets me actually, but got me thinking about *how much fun a goat highway police cruiser would be*. If i remember correctly in Need for Speed black there were gto cruisers. They looked damn good black with the white doors and the light bar on top


There was an article on one out I think in the Midwest. There was a feature article with pics in the Legend Magazine last summer.

Anyone getting a lift to the pokie would be strapped in the front seat.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Order me one for work, and i wouldnt be able to keep tires on it. those alley ways would play heck on her though!!!


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Very strange mod and when could actually use it to enjoy it?
Here in NY, even those ricer tiny blue lights for the washer sprouts are illegal.


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

At Purdue, our police department has a WS6 Trans Am they run around in on gamedays, and raceday.

EDIT: found a link Alcohol Student Awareness Program (ASAP)


----------



## Tealmetallicdream (Feb 25, 2008)

This guy should sell his GTO and reconsider buying a ford probe or something.


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

Tealmetallicdream said:


> This guy should sell his GTO and reconsider buying a ford probe or something.


LOL :cheers


----------



## KMAC (Sep 4, 2007)

Man I thought crap like that went out in the 90s, guess i was wrong


----------



## carlesious (Mar 29, 2008)

A little overkill, but I don't hate it.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

I knew there was a good reason for living in Kansas. Wow, sorry New Jersey. My friend who was born in Hackensack says there ARE nice people in New Jersey. Whee! :willy:


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

UdnUdnGTO said:


> I knew there was a good reason for living in Kansas. Wow, sorry New Jersey. My friend who was born in Hackensack says there ARE nice people in New Jersey. Whee! :willy:


Funny, there are nice people in NJ. As you can see, there are some dorks too!:lol::willy:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

NJ doesn't have the exclusive there! :cheers


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

PDQ GTO said:


> Maybe if GTOs were used by the law? Strange Mod, but to each his own in the USA... YouTube - Blue Strobes on GTO


Maybe the guy works for the local Fire Department. Of maybe the car is really a space ship and the owner is a Alien


----------



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

Actually It was on Discovery HD theater the other day about a guy being abducted by aliens. Looks the same. Again... Atleast my lights come off to not distory the appearance. My fire chief hates my car, says it's too loud and called it a disco sled anyway. Time for louder exhaust. It might send him off his rocker.


----------



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

John I get it back this week for sure!!!!!


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

I think this car was at the GONE show on Sunday, and I belive he did have fire fighter tags on the car.

mac


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

macgto7004 said:


> I thik this car was at the GONE show on Sunday, and I belive he did have fire fighter tags on the car.
> 
> mac


I believe your right. I saw it when he had all of his lights turned on. I immediately thought of this post. :lol:


----------



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

Donkey.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

PAULCAPASSO said:


> Donkey.


"Light boy" needs a check up from the neck up.


----------



## andersen54981 (Nov 10, 2004)

Hahahaha.....some people dont grow up....
But doing this to a GTO? Nooooo.....this is just not right.
Guess the video game my kid is playing has GTO's as cop cars. (need for speed)


----------

